# looking for forground and low light plants



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

does any one have any low to medium light forground plants the could spare.
anything like some dwarf sag, micro sword, or chain sword?

also wouldn't mind some java fern,crypts, hydro kompact, and anubias. oh and swords.

also will will swords and crypts grow in pool filter sand?

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...517089327217_1234012367_31191897_536392_n.jpg


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You would have to put root tabs in filter sand. There HAS to be a nutrition source.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Would sea chem root tabs work


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They only supply trace minerals. Will you have a source of macros. You could get it from mum. Or you could get root tabs that are complete from aquariumplants.com.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> They only supply trace minerals. Will you have a source of macros. You could get it from mum. Or you could get root tabs that are complete from aquariumplants.com.


cool thanks.... umm do I go back to angels and discus or not. I want a 100-150 with discus.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

You can buy/make Osmocote Plus root tabs very inexpensively.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks tetras, I might have to do that then.


----------

